

Search 'Hacker News' - cosmok
http://trk7.com/yc/
Like most people here I thought that it would be nice to be able to search news.yc and after a few hours of coding, I have a working solution. It is not perfect, it is built on Yahoo's search api and should get better as it serves more results.Since I have already coded a Social search site, I reused most of the code and hence the page retains the social aspect of my Social Search Site. Firefox and IE7 users can also download a search plugin, which will enable them to search from the search bar in their Browsers (no toobar!). If someone is interested in tagging news.yc/building a human edited directory for news.yc, get in touch with me; I have already started doing it.
======
nreece
Doesn't work too well. A search for "facebook" yields no voted results, and
the display is all messed up in IE (yes people still use it).

~~~
cosmok
A search for "facebook" does not yield any voted results, because, the only
person who searched for facebook, failed to vote! anyway the query itself does
not clearly indicate the intention of the user imho. The last time I checked
the site in IE, it seemed fine, I will test the site again in IE when I am at
work. BTW, what version of IE are you using?

~~~
cosmok
looks fine in IE7 to me.

